# دورة تعريفية في هندسة الالكترونيات الجوية -------(1)



## omar_beyaty (3 أغسطس 2006)

*عناصر نظام الملاحة*​​*المبادئ الاولية لنظرية الملاحة الجوية*
هذا الكورس يتناول مبادئ الملاحة الجوية حيث يشمل أربعة فصول :
*الفصل الاول*: يتناول الاتي :
1. التعاريف الاساسية .
2. المنظومات المستخدمة 
3. وظيفة الملاحة.
*الفصل الثاني*: شرح طرائق تعيين موقع الطائرة من خلال معرفة الاتجاه والمسافة باستخدام الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية.
*الفصل الثالث*:يتناول تعيين موقع الطائرة بواسطة الطرق التي تستخدم القصور الذاتي(inertial methods).
*الفصل الرابع* : يتناول تحليل الأخطاء والعوامل المؤثرة على الملاحة ضمن المساحة المخدومة(service area).​*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​​*الفصل الاول*​​*مقدمة*​​*وظيفة منظومات الالكترونيات الجوية (**AVIONICS**)*​​كلمة (AVIONICS) هي مختصر لمفهوم (aviation electronics) اي الالكترونيات الجوية والمهندس المختص يسمى (Avionics engineer) ويكون واجبه التعامل مع كافة المعدات الراديو-الكترونية بالاضافة الى معرفة المعلومات الضرورية لبقية معدات الالكترونيات الجوية الاخرى. ومن واجباته ايضا المحافظة على بقاء كافة المعدات الالكترونية في حالة الجاهزية وتطوير ادائها وكذلك اصلاح الاعطال في الاجهزة الخارجة عن الخدمة في الورش الخاصة , وبناء التصاميم الالكترونية الحديثة وتنفيذها للاجهزة والمعدات التابعة للطائرة.
تقسم معدات الطائرة الى اربعة مجاميع :
1- هيكل الطائرة والمحرك .fuselage & engine
2- المعدات الراديو-الكترونية والاتصالات.communication & radio electronics equipment
3- المعدات الكهربائية.electrical equipment 
4- التسليح(في حالة الطائرات العسكرية ).armament
المجموعة الاولى خاصة لمجال الهندسة الميكانيكية اما البقية فهي من اختصاص فروع الهندسة الكهربائية , علما ان منظومات السيطرة على اشتغال المحرك في الطائرات الحديثة تحوي الكثير من المكونات الالكترونية .
اما المعدات الراديو-الكترونية فتقسم الى خمسة اقسام:
1- الرادار الجوي (airborne RADAR).
2- منظومات الملاحة الجوية (Navigation Systems).
3- منظومات الاتصالات (communication systems) 
4- منظومات العدادات والمحددات والمقاييس الالكترونية (electronic-counter-measurements) (ECM).
5- منظومات المعدات البصرية (electroptical equipment)

*منظومات الطائرة*​*aircraft*​
*المعدات الراديو-الكترونية*​
*المعدات الكهربائية*​
*التسليح *​
*جسم الطائرة والمحرك*​
*الهيكل *​
*المكونات الاخرى داخل الهيكل*​
*المدافع الرشاشة*​
*الذخيرة*​
*الصواريخ*​
*منظومات الاراءة*​
*منظومات الليزر*​
*بيانات الاسلحة*​
*سيطرة الاسلحة*​
*مجهزات القدرة*​
*معدات التصوير*​
*اجهزة القياس*​
*سيطرة الطيران*​
*مسجلات البيانات*​
*كومبيوتر الصور الرقمية*​
*كومبيتر البيانات الجوية*​
*الرادار*​
*اجهزة الملاحة*​
*الاتصالات *​
*الالكتروبصرية*​
*ECM*​
*كومبيتر الملاحة*​
*قارئات الخرائط*​
*المحرك*​
*منظومات الهيدروليك*​
*سيطرة المحرك *​
*بقية المنظومات*​
*العارضات الرقمية*​
*كومبيتر سيطرة الطيران*​


----------



## AVio_niCS (5 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## جاسر (6 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

جميل, جزاك الله خير

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## fullbank (6 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع[/MOVE] [/FRAME]


----------



## وجدي_1405 (7 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة .
نفع الله بكم لما فيه خير .


----------



## Bioengineer (9 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك موضوع جميل هل يمكنك التفصيل قليلا فيه والتدعيم بالصور؟

في انتضار المزيد منك


----------



## fullbank (9 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]ارجوا من اخي الكريم يعطينى معلومات اكثر[/MOVE][/FRAME]


----------



## احمد عصام (9 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخي الكريم على المعلومات......اريد ان ادر الكترونات طائرات....ف دلني


----------



## fathi6 (24 أبريل 2018)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## محمد19775 (12 يونيو 2018)

*جهد رائع*

كيفية تحصيل الدورة ؟؟ و تحميل محتوياتها ؟؟
بارك الله بك


----------



## محمدفتتحى (27 فبراير 2019)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------

